# Silvretta 404 Randonee Bindings, size K



## una_dogger (Jan 22, 2010)

Good working condition.

$65 plus shipping


----------



## madman (Jan 22, 2010)

I am interested but what is size K I looked around and could not find a size chart. I am mens 10.5


----------



## madman (Jan 22, 2010)

Nevermind! I found it ,these are too small


----------



## daywalker (Mar 18, 2010)

i also depend upon the same size..


----------



## rainyrock (Mar 26, 2011)

*Silvretta bindings?*

Are those small size silvretta bindings still for sale?  I am definitely interested if they are.


----------

